# In Season and Defecating Bed



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

We adopted a 7.5 year old V last summer and as we did not know where she was in her cycle we were told by three different vets that they would not spay her until after her next season. Well finally she started spotting on Saturday and her vulva has become very noticable when she is standing. This is well over a year since she was last mated as her previous owner had mated her in December 2010. So we did not know what to expect, she is not bleeding heavily yet, he appetite has not changed and she is the same loving dog as always. However, she was in her crate for a few hours yesterday afternoon whilst we were out and we came back to her and she had messed her bed. She was fine in herself greeted us in the same way as she always does and seems completely normal, I allowed her some more food and everything seemed fine, she went outside and done her business. She sleeps in her crate at night, so we cleaned everything up put in the spare clean bedding and set her down for the night, when we got up this morning she had done it again.

Is this normal? Are they less likely to be able to hold on for the same amount of time when they are in season before having to go to the toilet? Is this possible a precursor or a symptom of a more serious problem?

Now that we are seeing her season we are organising for her to be spayed by the end of April.

This is my first bitch in season so am a little concerned, i.e. should I go to the vet?

Many Thanks


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I think i would give your vet a ring just to be safe. I too am not very experienced with dogs in heat; however, when our V went through her 1st heat cycle ( now spayed), there were no changes in her toileting. She maybe peed more for a couple of days, but she did not soil. Since this is soout of character for your V, I'd rule out any health concerns 1st. I hope someone more experienced has a more insightful answer. Good luck!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby started her first season a couple of weeks ago and we had an accident or two for the first couple of days. She's fine again now though, so i just put it down to a hormonal change.


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks harrigab I will leave it another day to see if it continues, and then if it does or if there is any other change in her persona then I will get to the vet. She certainly has not eaten anything different for the last few days, and she is still taking on water and food as much as she was before so I agree it is probably hormonal. I just wish the vet had done the spay when we asked them to back in August!


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

When Vandy is in heat I feel like I should change the back door to a revolving one!! She potty's tons more than when she is not. Drives me crazy!! Good luck!! Should be back to normal next month.


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Vbark, she is almost back to normal now. Must have all been down to hormones as suggested by Harrigab and Kellygh! Just need to book the vet now for her to be spayed. I think we might have to fumigate the house as well, as Holly was extremely smelly over the last couple of weeks. We stopped using the crate at night and let her have full use of the kitchen, and only had one more instance of her not being able to hold on until the morning. We are now considering packing away the crate for good!


----------

